# Thin cam spacers



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Need some 0.5 mm thickness cam spacers, where can one buy some?
Thx


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2015)

Contact Frank to get the Shim Kits.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3044010&highlight=shim+kit


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Lowes, in the hardware isle. Look for nylon spacers, they come in all different thicknesses.


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Seems he only sells kits, with a bunch of useless sizes included, and its way too expensive.



[email protected] said:


> Contact Frank to get the Shim Kits.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3044010&highlight=shim+kit


----------

